# Gli/gti caliper brackets...what years work on mk6?



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't seem to find a straight answer anywhere. Will the carriers from a mk5 GTI/GLI work with my calipers on my 14 mk6?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

MK5 and 6 are interchangeable providing its the same rotor size  For example MK5 R32 brakes, Caliper, Rotors fit on my 2013 CC ( MK6 GTI brakes )


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Im sorry, I misread your post. You want to know if the carriers and Caliper are interchangeable? I am pretty positive the braking system is the same between MK5 and 6 for the GTI. they are both single piston calipers. I know that the carriers between MK5 and 6 bolt to the same location and subsequently so do other brands of caliper such as the Brembo 17 and 18 Z
?


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying. I was able to pick up a set of factory red calipers/carriers from a 2010 GTI really cheap on Ebay, I just needed to confirm these would work on my 14 Jetta SE.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

They will bolt up, yes 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

